# Not sure where to Post??



## gnipgnop (Feb 24, 2019)

How do I change my Avatar?  If this is not where to post please move to the appropriate section.  Thank you.


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Why would you want to change a reference to a great old game????


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 24, 2019)

But if you do......see this photo below: click on your screen name (yours should be where mine is in this photo)




Then click on AVATAR




And follow the prompts.....but the following would make a great avatar!


----------



## gnipgnop (Feb 24, 2019)

Thank you so much.   Got It!!!


----------



## bbodb1 (Feb 24, 2019)

gnipgnop said:


> Thank you so much.   Got It!!!



You're welcome, Gnipgnop - and it's hard to argue with a happy family photo!


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 24, 2019)

Avatars are a bullein board feature.  Moving to About TUGBBS.


----------

